# considering fostering -anyone out there got any advice



## gem1985x

Hey , for the last year me and my partner have been considering fostering. I took the plunge today by emailing a few agencys . We have a 2 free bedrooms , lots of love and lots of patience and time to give to children who came into our home wether it be temporary or longer term . I would be leaving my job to do this . I was wondering if anyone out there has any advice , been through the fostering system , currently fostering. ( if in scotland that would be even better) 

I spoke to an agency on the phone tonight . So she seemed pleased with my experience and stuff. 

I am interested and wondering what foster agencys views on couples TTC who are willing to foster? would this go against my application. 

look forward to any replies! 


Gemx


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Hey not go much advise, but my mum and dad foster. They are told your children have to be older than the children you are fostering. There is a age difference can not remember what it is though. I'm not much good really am i!!


----------



## gem1985x

Thank you for taking the time to reply! how long have they fostered for ? x


----------



## winipeg1

hi not much advice but my mom fostered for 20yrs. my mom had my 2 older brothers and me (we are birth children) then when i was 18mnts we had a foster sister then her real mom had another child so we fostered her aswel (my mom later adopted them both) but at the same time as having us 3 and my 2 sisters my mom also would have another foster child.one we had for 10yrs. 

we did see a trend though, as we got older the foster kids that my mom was having got older. the trouble we had was the older the kids the more 'damaged' they were and they were just causig loads of trouble. in the end my mom found having a house of teenagers to much and she give it up. however she did have a good run at 20yrs


----------



## Dinoslass

We foster during the school holidays, but it might be different over here. So I can not give you any up front information. However, once your will have children you can always pm me. I have loads of experience!!!! (haha, even if I say so myself!)


----------



## caRISSasBump

i was a foster child (in Australia) but happy to answer any question about what its like for the kids etc... :)


----------



## fluffosaur

Hey

I'm a fostering social worker. I would highly recommend that you apply through your local authority as my opinions about "agencies" are for another topic entirely. :)

If you are TTC then you will be asked about this, and the likelihood that you are going to conceive before you have a child placed with you. Even though fostering is meant to be "temporary" the average "short term" placement we have is about 2 years. Some children come into the care system and never leave.

Honestly, I would focus on one thing at a time. If you are TTC then yes, it is likely to impact on your application. I'm just being honest. As fostering recruitment look to retain foster carers and discourage fosterers from adopting children (unless they are a dual ethnicity or have a disability/special needs and would be difficult to place otherwise), we would like you to be in a position where you can dedicate at least 5 years to us... ideally longer.

I would personally recommend you have your kids and get that part of your life "out the way" so to speak. This will put you in stronger stead and much more likely to have your application accepted in the future.

Agencies may accept you whilst you are TTC but it is not in the best interest of the child and your local authority almost definitely would not.

Sorry, I guess this not what you want to hear but it's how it's seen from the perspective of a fostering social worker.

~ fluffosaur


----------



## gem1985x

Thanks fluffosaur for your honest reply , I had thought this might be the case ! thanks gemma x


----------

